# Charger Minn Kota MK210D vs. Guest Chargepro 2611A Poll



## DaveInGA (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking at buying a dual bank charger to charge two Group 27 batteries.

Currently looking at these two:

https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_10615_-1?N=127227242

https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_135403_-1?N=127227242

Going to mount this in the front along with a through wall plug socket. Wondering if there's any difference between the two except price. They seem very simlar. Added a poll to make things simple.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jun 8, 2012)

I believe the MinnKota has a better warranty and did have a $20 rebate, not sure if that is still going on though. I installed a MK210D earlier this year.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jun 10, 2012)

Got the cut sheets from both manufacturer's websites. The MK had a better warranty and the specs were a bit better as well. Add the $20.00 rebate and it made it a no brainer. Picked up the MK yesterday evening along with a 80Amp breaker and a interrupter switch at Academy Sports.


----------

